# Rmi Callback



## Ice-Tea (26. Feb 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fersuche im moment (mal wieder) mein glück mit rmi callbacks.

Ich hab mir folgedes Beispiel zur hilfe genommen:
http://www.ryerson.ca/~dgrimsha/courses/cps841/RMICallbacks.html

Im grunde ist es ganau wie im beispiel umgesetzt, nur das die Verbindung über SSL läuft.

Nur bekomme ich beim Aufruf von:

        try {
            UnicastRemoteObject.exportObject(this);
        } catch (RemoteException ex) {
            Logger.getLogger(RmiClient.class.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
        }

folgende Exception:

java.rmi.StubNotFoundException: Stub class not found: maumau.rmi.RmiClient_Stub; nested exception is: 
        java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: maumau.rmi.RmiClient_Stub
        at sun.rmi.server.Util.createStub(Util.java:274)
        at sun.rmi.server.Util.createProxy(Util.java:122)
        at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.exportObject(UnicastServerRef.java:179)


Wie kommt das zustande? Muss ich in diesem fall den Stub selbst erstellen?
Wenn ja, wie (hab erst mit v1.5 angefangen  ) ?

Oder kann das an der SSL-Verbindung liegen?

PS: Wie funktioniert ( bzw. wo ist der neue Knopf ) für die Codehervorhebung?


----------



## tfa (26. Feb 2009)

Welche Java-Version benutzt du?  "Stub class not found" sieht mir sehr nach Java 1.4 aus. Hast du Stubs erzeugt?


----------



## Ice-Tea (26. Feb 2009)

1.6
Nein, Stubs habe ich automatisch erzeugen lassen.

Der RMI-Server funktioniert ja auch. der Client kann auch Connecten. Aber wenn ich (wie im Bsp.) im Client ein Export mache, bekomme ich diese Exception


----------



## Ice-Tea (26. Feb 2009)

So, nun funktionierts.

Ich hab den Stub (für den Client) per Hand erstellt.


----------



## tfa (26. Feb 2009)

Wie das? Mit rmic? Gibt's das noch unter Java 1.6?


----------



## Ice-Tea (26. Feb 2009)

Schon, wird aber wohl nur noch in sonderfällen gebraucht


----------

